# Freehand 10 deutsche Testversion?



## June (19. August 2004)

HI,

Ich suche  eine Testversion von Freehand 10. Auf der Macromedia Seite steht aber leider nur die neueste Version zum downloaden bereit.

Kann mir jemand bitte möglichst schnell weiterhelfen?

Danke schon mal,

Gruß june


----------



## phrozen (25. August 2004)

Muss es unbedingt die 10er Version sein?

Wenn es nur um das Dateinformat (.fh10) geht,
so kann die 11er-(Test-)Version auch in .fh10 exportieren,
und ich denke dann gibt es kaum mehr ein Argument das gegen die 11er Testversion sprechen würde.

Mir  ist aber nicht bekannt das es noch eine downloadbare  10er-Testversion gibt,
vielleicht auf älteren Beilagecds von Computermagazinen.


----------

